# For those of you who think it's OK to PU an unaccompanied minor...



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Just a day or two ago on another thread I mentioned some serious downside risk, including the possibility of being hounded by local TV news...

Well, here ya go!

https://www.live5news.com/2020/01/2...chool-via-lyft-files-nd-lawsuit-against-ccsd/


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Well, here ya go!


Where in that article did it say that the Lyft driver was having any problem?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have hauled high school students on the UberX/Lyft levels, but, it is out of force of habit. If I catch myself, they will not ride, but, as cab drivers can haul them unaccompanied if they are twelve or over, I often do not even think about it.

An unaccompanied elementary school student is, however, a NO; also out of force of habit. The law allows a cab driver to haul an unaccompanied minor between the ages of six and twelve, but, the driver is held responsible for receiving the child from and rendering the child to a responsible adult on each end. The law also permits the driver to decline the transport. As I refuse to be held responsible for a minor, I exercise my discretion in the cab and decline those transports.

The minors that I end up transporting are high school students. I can verify the address with them and be sure that it is where they want to go. I can not do necessarily that with a nine year old.

I know that _I ain't 'apposta' be haulin' no sixteen year old_, but, often I do not realise what I am doing until I am close to the discharge, anyhow.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

From the article: _"The driver went to drop off the child at an address that wasn't his home, but the boy recognized it wasn't his home and that's when the Lyft driver called police."_

In other words, nobody knows who ordered that ride for that kid and any criminal (or pedo most likely) could have targeted the kid, had a rideshare driver deliver the kid to some unknown place, and once the driver leaves, the kid would get nabbed. Driver becomes tool of a crime unwittingly.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Where in that article did it say that the Lyft driver was having any problem?


I would be VERY suprised to learn that driver is not a FORMER driver even if the article omitted that detail.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I have hauled high school students on the UberX/Lyft levels, but, it is out of force of habit. If I catch myself, they will not ride, but, as cab drivers can haul them unaccompanied if they are twelve or over, I often do not even think about it.
> 
> An unaccompanied elementary school student is, however, a NO; also out of force of habit. The law allows a cab driver to haul an unaccompanied minor between the ages of six and twelve, but, the driver is held responsible for receiving the child from and rendering the child to a responsible adult on each end. The law also permits the driver to decline the transport. As I refuse to be held responsible for a minor, I exercise my discretion in the cab and decline those transports.
> 
> ...


Are you as a cab driver subject to a more thorough background check than mail-away Checkr...maybe you had to show up somewhere in person and be finger printed?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Just a day or two ago on another thread I mentioned some serious downside risk, including the possibility of being hounded by local TV news...
> 
> Well, here ya go!
> 
> https://www.live5news.com/2020/01/2...chool-via-lyft-files-nd-lawsuit-against-ccsd/


That's why I collect my nice little $5.00 cancel fee. Works so well, soon as I realize they're under 18, or without ID, I refuse the ride. While waiting out the timer, turn on Lyft and usually have another ride immediately.

On a pro rated basis ($/mile, hr), these cancel fees work great. &#128077;


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I agree, it's kind of a tax for either being uninformed or scammy, and I'm happy to collect it.

...and I call them in to the U/L safety folks every time, just as with child seat violations. There is generally little or no hold time to talk to the safety folks who generally (claim to) appreciate my calling it in.

I ask the safety folks to ensure I'm not paired in future with the account holder...another nifty benefit. These rides are slow short and tedious, so it is to my advantage to filter them out of my future.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> That's why I collect my nice little $5.00 cancel fee. Works so well, soon as I realize they're under 18, or without ID, I refuse the ride. While waiting out the timer, turn on Lyft and usually have another ride immediately.
> 
> On a pro rated basis ($/mile, hr), these cancel fees work great. &#128077;


We shouldn't have to wait out a timer for these. It's stupid that I'm reporting a pax but if I don't wait 5 mins first it's counted against me.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Agreed, and the safety hotline folks can generally get you the cancellation fee. That said, I wait it out just to be sure, and of course that penalizes the violator 5 minutes because they can't order another ride until the 5 times out or THEY cancel.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberBud said:


> We shouldn't have to wait out a timer for these. It's stupid that I'm reporting a pax but if I don't wait 5 mins first it's counted against me.


The reason is simple. If Uber just issued you a cancel fee on our word that pax is a minor, how many more unaccompanied minor cancellations do you think would happen every single day?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Are you as a cab driver subject to a more thorough background check than mail-away Checkr...maybe you had to show up somewhere in person and be finger printed?


"Yes" to all of the above. If you want a hack licence in the Capital of Your Nation, you must pass an FBI fingerprint check and background check upon initial application and submit a Police Clearance from the state where you reside (Maryland or Virginia) and the District of Columbia (if you live in D.C., you need submit only the D.C.). Upon renewal, you must submit the appropriate Police Clearance(s). Further, you must submit a traffic record from your home state and D.C. (only one, if you live in D.C.) upon initial application and renewal.

When I first got my hack licence, multiple driver's licences were still allowed. The application asked me what other licences I had. I had licences from Massachusetts, New York and Québec. I had to submit traffic records from those three, as well.

_Oh no, ain't no internet background check anybody can get on the internet for $9.95_ for which Uber/Lyft pay something like six dollars apiece. You get a REAL check to get a hack licence.

New York City requires something similar to drive Uber/Lyft/VIA. Houston and Austin required it, as well. Uber/Lyft went as far as to demand a plebiscite in Austin, tried to buy the votes of the Good Citizens of Austin and failed. They pulled out of Austin until they could go up the street in that city and buy some other votes to thwart the Expressed Will of the People of Austin.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "Yes" to all of the above. If you want a hack licence in the Capital of Your Nation, you must pass an FBI fingerprint check and background check upon initial application and submit a Police Clearance from the state where you reside (Maryland or Virginia) and the District of Columbia (if you live in D.C., you need submit only the D.C.). Upon renewal, you must submit the appropriate Police Clearance(s). Further, you must submit a traffic record from your home state and D.C. (only one, if you live in D.C.) upon initial application and renewal.
> 
> When I first got my hack licence, multiple driver's licences were still allowed. The application asked me what other licences I had. I had licences from Massachusetts, New York and Québec. I had to submit traffic records from those three, as well.
> 
> ...


And THAT's why it may be OK for a licensed cabbie to carry a child but NOT U/L drivers!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JaxUberLyft said:


> And THAT's why it may be OK for a licensed cabbie to carry a child but NOT U/L drivers!


That would explain it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I agree, it's kind of a tax for either being uninformed or scammy, and I'm happy to collect it.
> 
> ...and I call them in to the U/L safety folks every time, just as with child seat violations. There is generally little or no hold time to talk to the safety folks who generally (claim to) appreciate my calling it in.
> 
> I ask the safety folks to ensure I'm not paired in future with the account holder...another nifty benefit. These rides are slow short and tedious, so it is to my advantage to filter them out of my future.


Strongly agree.



UberBud said:


> We shouldn't have to wait out a timer for these. It's stupid that I'm reporting a pax but if I don't wait 5 mins first it's counted against me.


Agreed. Do not agree that we should have to wait the timer out on these requests. And Uber should do way more in weeding these account holders out.

That being said, will still cancel, wait out timer and collect.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Just a day or two ago on another thread I mentioned some serious downside risk, including the possibility of being hounded by local TV news...
> 
> Well, here ya go!
> 
> https://www.live5news.com/2020/01/2...chool-via-lyft-files-nd-lawsuit-against-ccsd/


Ok so one incident in how any rides?!.... That's like saying "dont drive uber, you might die in a car accident" ... yes I may, but I will take my chances.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> Ok so one incident in how any rides?!.... That's like saying "dont drive uber, you might die in a car accident" ... yes I may, but I will take my chances.


I have much to lose, with respect to assets, and am not taking STUPID chances like that.

Particularly, when I can collect, close to the same fare or more, for cancelling. And without additional miles on my vehicle.

Using your comparison, you could rationalize that you don't even need insurance.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Ok so one incident in how any rides?!.... That's like saying "dont drive uber, you might die in a car accident" ... yes I may, but I will take my chances.


It's not one incendent in x billion rides, irs one example. Big difference.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.foxnews.com/us/florida-family-blames-uber-daughter-suicide.amp
Think this driver's life is ever going to be the same?

No, it's more like playing Russian roulette.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Strongly agree.
> 
> 
> Agreed. Do not agree that we should have to wait the timer out on these requests. And Uber should do way more in weeding these account holders out.
> ...


In addition, what happens if you get into an accident with a minor in the car?

I wait out the timer
I don't bother calling
I collect and they receive a write up in the "Safety Concern" section
Done and done
Next


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> I have much to lose, with respect to assets, and am not taking STUPID chances like that.
> 
> Particularly, when I can collect, close to the same fare or more, for cancelling. And without additional miles on my vehicle.
> 
> Using your comparison, you could rationalize that you don't even need insurance.


Amen to all three points...I pay dearly for my family's several flavors of insurance...why would I act in any way to endanger the coverage? Unaccompanied minor, no child seat, cash rides...No, no, and no.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> In addition, what happens if you get into an accident with a minor in the car?
> 
> I wait out the timer
> I don't bother calling
> ...


Many folks don't realize; but, Uber's insurance has an exclusion, in their policy, regarding unaccompanied minors. These exclusions hold up in court.

And, totally agree, also refuse collect fee, with no car seats, too many passengers, too much luggage and cash rides.

Not to mention these rides, with kids, are one huge nuisance anyway. Will gladly collect the fee, and refuse. And enjoy doing it! &#128077;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well, reading through what happened I would say the school is at fault for something. Namely letting some random guy pick them up and tossing the evidence.

the driver should have refused service. However I do agree with what he did after discovering it waant the child’s house. So you have to give him credit for notifying the police.

the question that comes up next is who ordered the lyft ride?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> That's why I collect my nice little $5.00 cancel fee. Works so well, soon as I realize they're under 18, or without ID, I refuse the ride. While waiting out the timer, turn on Lyft and usually have another ride immediately.
> 
> On a pro rated basis ($/mile, hr), these cancel fees work great. &#128077;


Here, of you tried to wait it out. They would throw a rock at your windshield in some places. No joke. Warm weather might work over by you. &#128541;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

That mother would loose custody of that child over father of that child. Being late in traffic is not an good excuse to pick up a kid from after school class. It was her fault indeed. "If she was is traffic, she was still a closest person to that school and there was no reason to say her mother would pick up the kid. She was lying. Her arrival to school in camera would reveal how late she was.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Here, of you tried to wait it out. They would throw a rock at your windshield in some places. No joke. Warm weather might work over by you. &#128541;


Where I drive has never, even once, been a concern. However, am very discriminatory about where I drive and whom I pick up.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Chi ❤❤❤❤❤!

We get down! Thats why! 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have hauled high school students on the UberX/Lyft levels, but, it is out of force of habit. If I catch myself, they will not ride, but, as cab drivers can haul them unaccompanied if they are twelve or over, I often do not even think about it.
> 
> An unaccompanied elementary school student is, however, a NO; also out of force of habit. The law allows a cab driver to haul an unaccompanied minor between the ages of six and twelve, but, the driver is held responsible for receiving the child from and rendering the child to a responsible adult on each end. The law also permits the driver to decline the transport. As I refuse to be held responsible for a minor, I exercise my discretion in the cab and decline those transports.
> 
> ...


if there under 18 lyft and uber will NOT cover them under there insurance .
TOC says not to drive pax under 18 with out a parent . 
Get into a crash your paying out of pocket


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks like this all turned out okay because the Lyft driver was an upstanding citizen and the child was intellectually capable of figuring out that he was at the wrong address.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> The reason is simple. If Uber just issued you a cancel fee on our word that pax is a minor, how many more unaccompanied minor cancellations do you think would happen every single day?


How does waiting 5 mins change that in any way? I'm either filing a false report or I am not.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Curious for those who take cancel fee do u follow up w call to Uber?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Curious for those who take cancel fee do u follow up w call to Uber?


No calls
Simply report as a safety concern


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Curious for those who take cancel fee do u follow up w call to Uber?


I have not had to cancel for this reason lately, but, at one point, one of the choices for cancelling was "underage passenger" or something similar. I got my fee every time if I waited the five.

I do not know if that choice is still there. If I am cancelling for a no-show, that is usually the first or second choice that the page shows you. I just pick "Rider did not show up" or whatever it reads. I have not bothered to read the other choices, of late.

It might also be something that varies by market.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have not had to cancel for this reason lately, but, at one point, one of the choices for cancelling was "underage passenger" or something similar. I got my fee every time if I waited the five.
> 
> I do not know if that choice is still there. If I am cancelling for a no-show, that is usually the first or second choice that the page shows you. I just pick "Rider did not show up" or whatever it reads. I have not bothered to read the other choices, of late.
> 
> It might also be something that varies by market.


It's still there and I use that option when cancelling but it's always a good idea to send a quick message in "I want to report a safety concern" just to cover your ass.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> The reason is simple. If Uber just issued you a cancel fee on our word that pax is a minor, how many more unaccompanied minor cancellations do you think would happen every single day?


Filing fraudulent claims is a quick way to get deactivated.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> got my fee every time if I waited the five.


That's the thing, it shouldn't be that way. To have to wait 5 min. Should be a UM cancel, no wait time and that flags Uber to investigate acct holder. All automaticity. OR it keeps happening.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> It's still there and I use that option when cancelling but it's always a good idea to send a quick message in "I want to report a safety concern" just to cover your ass.


That is not unsound advice. We are, after all, dealing with F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft*, here.



SHalester said:


> That's the thing, it shouldn't be that way. To have to wait 5 min. Should be a UM cancel, no wait time and that flags Uber to investigate acct holder. All automaticity. OR it keeps happening.


Are you stating that it should be a paid cancellation without the wait? I am asking for clarity's sake, only, not to dispute you.

It should, indeed, be an immediate cancel.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is not unsound advice. We are, after all, dealing with F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft*, here.


I had a petulant 13 year old child slam my door while screaming "we do it all the time!!!!"
You never know. ALWAYS report and be first in.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Curious for those who take cancel fee do u follow up w call to Uber?


Sometimes, but, always a write up. Came back to "bite me" one time when I didn't.

Cancelled on a 15 year old. Pool ride. Collected fee. She reported me for insulting language. Uber sent their lengthy warning message.

On follow up, they said to always document. Actually, both a write up and call is probably best. Just eats up time.



goneubering said:


> Filing fraudulent claims is a quick way to get deactivated.


Unaccompanied minor is in no way fraudulent, assuming it's real. Have been collecting multiple cancel fees, each week, for the past 4 1/2 years.

However, always legitimate. And I don't "push the envelope" on other cancellations which aren't so blatant. Give the pax the benefit of the doubt in those. Up to a point.

Not worried about it. Uber's served it's purpose.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Unaccompanied minor is in no way fraudulent


correct, but a clear violation of Uber's TOS. Not illegal and not fraudulent, yes.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberBud said:


> How does waiting 5 mins change that in any way? I'm either filing a false report or I am not.


Let's say unaccompanied minor & no car seat paid a cancel fee with no timer. As long as you arrived to the pin and canceled for one of those reasons, you got paid. Uber / lyft just took you at your word and paid you. All the other reasons you had to wait out the timer.

Dont you think there would be an huge increase in cancels for these reasons?

Don't you see the potential of mass abuse?

Don't you think many drivers would start canceling for unaccompanied minor every time the pax isn't toes to the curb?

Drivers would pull up, wait 30 seconds and cancel, no car seat repeatedly. 
It sucks you have to wait out your timer on legit reasons that aren't no show but the pax deserve some protection. I don't consider myself a "shuffler" but I think, no I know, I'd be tempted to cancel using one of the reasons if it were busy and I waited 2 minutes.

5 minutes for $4.00 isn't isn't bad, it's more than most minimum fares and less time than most minimum fare trips.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

OK so let me see if I’ve got this right.

The whole incident happened because the kind of loser mother who can’t be there on time to pick up her kid, probably repeatedly, wasn’t there on time to get her kid. And so the school sent the kid home by Lyft. That was a bad call on their part.

And according to the news story the Lyft driver was the hero for calling the police and getting the kid home safely.

Didn’t sound like anything bad happened to the Lyft driver.

So where is the lesson in there for us?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> correct, but a clear violation of Uber's TOS. Not illegal and not fraudulent, yes.


What I was trying to say was in response to the posters statement that "too many cancels would get you deactivated". Was referring to the "cancellation", not the act of an unaccompanied minor requesting a ride.

I'm adamantly opposed to accepting rides from "unaccompanied minors". It strictly against Uber's TOS, and an exclusion with Uber's insurance. It's also illegal to drive w/o insurance. And in some jurisdictions illegal, for RS drivers to pick up minors under 16.

Additionally, if the account holder lied when signing up, about their age, someone might possibly try to stretch it to fraud.

All this's not worth it for me.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

UberBud said:


> We shouldn't have to wait out a timer for these. It's stupid that I'm reporting a pax but if I don't wait 5 mins first it's counted against me.


Usually they see me fiddling with the phone and cancel this so you don't report the account


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Do not agree that we should have to wait the timer out on these requests.


Taking Uber's side 100% here. &#128077;

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Just a day or two ago on another thread I mentioned some serious downside risk, including the possibility of being hounded by local TV news...
> 
> Well, here ya go!
> 
> https://www.live5news.com/2020/01/2...chool-via-lyft-files-nd-lawsuit-against-ccsd/


--------------------------
That story is about a vague as they come. Did the driver pick up the wrong child ?? Mom does not seem to know who called the car for the child, so I have to assume that the kid got into the wrong car but why would they do that if they were looking for mom to pick them up. Also, did the driver verify the child they were suppose to get ?? Obviously not. Poorly written article. 
If this were to happen to me and I am called to an Elementary School, I will call and talk to the account holder and explain the rules. There are school regulators in the lot - I would call one of them and ask for assistance. I would not accept the ride but I would make certain that the issue was solved before I left. I would not leave a young child standing there. Too many bad things can happen.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Just a day or two ago on another thread I mentioned some serious downside risk, including the possibility of being hounded by local TV news...
> 
> Well, here ya go!
> 
> https://www.live5news.com/2020/01/2...chool-via-lyft-files-nd-lawsuit-against-ccsd/


the MAIN reason to not transport a minor is injury. In case of accidents, someone on scene must give informed consent to treat the minor. This is why parents MUST sign permission slips before school field trips.

your choice. Let the kid bleed or take responsibility and get sued?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldUncleDave said:


> the MAIN reason to not transport a minor is injury. In case of accidents, someone on scene must give informed consent to treat the minor. This is why parents MUST sign permission slips before school field trips.
> 
> your choice. Let the mid bleed or take responsibility and get sued?


All the way around not worth it. Particularly, when you can collect $5.00 w/o moving and no brats in the car.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> d no brats in the car


ok, that was mean. -o: I have a 'brat' in my car 5 days a week via another gig that is only 'brats'. He's the most perfect pax ever. After we do the secret password dance he puts his buds in and that is that for the next 45-60+ minutes.

He really isn't a 'brat'. :thumbup:


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Let's say unaccompanied minor & no car seat paid a cancel fee with no timer. As long as you arrived to the pin and canceled for one of those reasons, you got paid. Uber / lyft just took you at your word and paid you. All the other reasons you had to wait out the timer.
> 
> Dont you think there would be an huge increase in cancels for these reasons?
> 
> ...


you are assuming drivers are cheaters. How about pax being held responsible for the TOS? They are told NO unaccompanied minors. They order rides for their children, violating TOS. Or, worse, give their children the app so the kids can order a ride whenever they want.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The easy fix? Since Uber likes to go into 'weird' other line of businesses why not take on HopSkipDrive and others that ONLY do RS for minors? Drivers would need a real background check w fingerprints etc. There would need to be more real-time monitoring of the rides. And make it more expensive than say X, but not as expensive as HSD. 
Done n done.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> you are assuming drivers are cheaters. How about pax being held responsible for the TOS? They are told NO unaccompanied minors. They order rides for their children, violating TOS. Or, worse, give their children the app so the kids can order a ride whenever they want.


Apples and fish.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

What do you do if you get an unaccompanied minor with a service dog?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> What do you do if you get an unaccompanied minor with a service dog?


TOS says no to minor. Period.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> TOS says no to minor. Period.


But it also says "you better pickup that f***** service dog".


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Nobody asking who it was that ordered the ride ? Who came inside to tell them that the Lyft was there ? Why the driver took a small child to begin with ? Why didn't the driver call the account holder through the app ?

Sounds like a 100% fake story with no pictures or witnesses.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Regardless of how you look at it, driving a minor has MAJOR liabilities written all over it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> What do you do if you get an unaccompanied minor with a service dog?


ADULT service dog?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> What do you do if you get an unaccompanied minor with a service dog?


Damn good point. Would CANCEL and collect fee!

Next?



YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> What do you do if you get an unaccompanied minor with a service dog?


That's a liberal law. And do not acknowledge. Period.

That's how you handle it.

MAGA 2020 ALL THE WAY



YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> What do you do if you get an unaccompanied minor with a service dog?


Shoot the DAMN dog!


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Damn good point. Would CANCEL and collect fee!
> 
> Next?
> 
> ...


Got it, now he's back to being an unaccompanied minor!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Got it, now he's back to being an unaccompanied minor!


Yup, problem solved. Then cancel "unaccompanied minor"


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> you are assuming drivers are cheaters. How about pax being held responsible for the TOS? They are told NO unaccompanied minors. They order rides for their children, violating TOS. Or, worse, give their children the app so the kids can order a ride whenever they want.


You stumbled onto the problem and you don't even know it.
The riders have NEVER been told NO unaccompanied minors.
It is buried in the TOS that NOBODY reads.
Drivers are continually reminded/hounded about the Service Animal Policy but neither Uber or Lyft has EVER sent out a reminder to all riders about Unaccompanied Minors Policy.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> But it also says "you better pickup that f***** service dog".


Obviously no don't take the minor, but yes take the dog. Just make sure to confirm the destination at pickup because you're not going to get much out of the rider at the drop off location.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Let's say unaccompanied minor & no car seat paid a cancel fee with no timer. As long as you arrived to the pin and canceled for one of those reasons, you got paid. Uber / lyft just took you at your word and paid you. All the other reasons you had to wait out the timer.
> 
> Dont you think there would be an huge increase in cancels for these reasons?
> 
> ...


Uber will notice the super high rate and the number of times Pax respond that they didn't have a child with them/are not a minor and the drivers that abuse it will be deactivated, so no I don't see an issue. In any event, if I report a child trying to use uber the cancel should not be held against me regardless of whether I receive a fee.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> ....
> 
> Using your comparison, you could rationalize that you don't even need insurance.


Cuz you don't,... you are forced to have one. It's one of the biggest scams out there.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Using your comparison, you could rationalize that you don't even need insurance.


And using your comparison, you should never leave your house. Because something might happen to you while you're outdoors.



OldUncleDave said:


> the MAIN reason to not transport a minor is injury. In case of accidents, someone on scene must give informed consent to treat the minor. This is why parents MUST sign permission slips before school field trips.
> 
> your choice. Let the kid bleed or take responsibility and get sued?


Not true. Emergency responders are not obligated to withhold treatment where there's a for-real emergency.

Suppose an EMT came to a scene that had an unconscious person. By your logic, they'd just have to let the person die. An unconscious person is not capable of giving consent.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberBud said:


> Uber will notice the super high rate and the number of times Pax respond that they didn't have a child with them/are not a minor and the drivers that abuse it will be deactivated, so no I don't see an issue. In any event, if I report a child trying to use uber the cancel should not be held against me regardless of whether I receive a fee.


You are very naive if you believe drivers wouldn't abuse the shit out of this if it were actually like this.

It would be like putting a bowl of candy on a table on on your porch Halloween with a sign that says "take 1"

Yeah some kids would follow the rules but many would not a nd you'd be out of candy long before the other houses in your neighborhood.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> You are very naive if you believe drivers wouldn't abuse the shit out of this if it were actually like this.
> 
> It would be like putting a bowl of candy on a table on on your porch Halloween with a sign that says "take 1"
> 
> Yeah some kids would follow the rules but many would not a nd you'd be out of candy long before the other houses in your neighborhood.


Don't like the timer; but, it's a great time to turn on Lyft. Like you're getting paid while waiting for a ping. One pops up 30 - 50% of the time.

These underage rides are so less than desirable, the timer becomes not as big an issue. Would rather be paid while in the peace and quiet of my car over a bunch of bratty kids in the vehicle.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

Teenagers usually are taking short trips and they never tip. It's a win for me pulling up to a teen and canceling.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> They would throw a rock at your windshield in some places. No joke.


You shuffle only if you can get away with it. There are going to be times and places where a shuffle is impractical or impossible. In those cases, you just Gamma Tango Foxtrot Oscar.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Chi ❤❤❤❤❤!


Ch*iraq*



YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> What do you do if you get an unaccompanied minor with a service dog?





YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> But it also says "you better pickup that f***** service dog".


One of the Rules from the Guy's Point of View states:

"If we do or say something that could be taken more than one way, we mean it in the way that makes you the least upset".

Uber and Lyft, however, always take it in the way that makes someone downright angry. Like the adjudicatory bodies when dealing with cab drivers, any conflicts in rules and regulations are always resolved to the maximum detriment of the driver.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Are you as a cab driver subject to a more thorough background check than mail-away Checkr...maybe you had to show up somewhere in person and be finger printed?


I do not think so. Here in MA, you have to go through 2 checks. Uber's checkr and then MA does a separate one. When MA first initiated this second requirement, 17,000 drivers were terminated. (number is estimated).

The SSN checkr is a joke as we all know people can use fake a SSN and pass. Finger printing needs to be implemented, along with drug testing.

Did this article mention who ordered the Lyft?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't like the timer; but, it's a great time to turn on Lyft. Like you're getting paid while waiting for a ping. One pops up 30 - 50% of the time.
> 
> These underage rides are so less than desirable, the timer becomes not as big an issue. Would rather be paid while in the peace and quiet of my car over a bunch of bratty kids in the vehicle.


I don't like it either but I understand why we have it. I get 4.10 or 4.20 for a cancel and 2.50 or 3.00 for a minimum fare depending upon what area I'm in.

I don't have many minimum fares that take less than 5 minutes to complete. 
I really dont see waiting 5 minutes as much of a problem.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> I don't like it either but I understand why we have it. I get 4.10 or 4.20 for a cancel and 2.50 or 3.00 for a minimum fare depending upon what area I'm in.
> 
> I don't have many minimum fares that take less than 5 minutes to complete.
> I really dont see waiting 5 minutes as much of a problem.


Yup, will gladly live with it. When pro rated, the cancel comes in pretty strong. Particularly, when you factor in zero miles w/o bratty kids. &#128077;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> I do not think so. Here in MA, you have to go through 2 checks. Uber's checkr and then MA does a separate one.


The most thorough and clear requirements that I could obtain for a major city in Massachusetts was Cambridge. On of the requirements for getting a hack licence there are

"(C) Must submit themselves to a Criminal Offender Record Information ("CORI) and driving history check; and "

I am not sure what this is, as, when I held a Massachusetts driver's licence, I do not think that any of this existed. I never had a hack licence anywhere in Massachusetts.

I live in the Capital of Your Nation, now. I had to submit to an FBI background and fingerprint check and submit a District of Columbia Police Clearance to get my first hack licence. Every two years I must re-new it. Upon renewal, I must submit a District of Columbia Police Clearance.

Upon renewal, I must also submit a District of Columbia Traffic Record.

Those who live in the suburbs must submit Traffic records and Police Clearances from the state in which they live (Virginia or Maryland).

In Arlington, Virginia, you need not submit fingerprints for a hack licence, although you must submit a police clearance from the District of Columbia and the Commonwealth of Virginia. If you live in the State of Maryland, you must submit one from there, as well.

I did not see any requirement for fingerprinting anywhere in Massachusetts for a hack licence.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Again with this shyt. Thread # 3,193 on the topic.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Again with this shyt. Thread # 3,193 on the topic.
> 
> View attachment 409114


Imagine if the kid was a minority with a service dog!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Imagine if the kid was a minority with a service dog!


and on top of that the kid was in a wheelchair!!! :roflmao:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Seamus said:


> and on top of that the kid was in a wheelchair!!! :roflmao:


Cancel regardless. Deactivation is of no concern to me.

With respect to minorities, have canceled minors, of all races, across the board. Service dog would be no different. However, would, both, call and write up a complaint.


----------



## Wonderwall2 (Jan 30, 2020)

This is why I never got into RS! I've seen people summon a ride and put their grandparents with memory issues in it, some with kids, pets, disabled unaccompanied person etc. Add the driver abuse, PAX behaving badly etc...just not for me.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> And using your comparison, you should never leave your house. Because something might happen to you while you're outdoors.
> 
> 
> Not true. Emergency responders are not obligated to withhold treatment where there's a for-real emergency.
> ...


An EMT has a special legal standing. After evaluating the situation, if a life threatening condition exists, they are obligated to treat the patient.

if the CHILD needs medical attention, non-life threatening, they require an adult to sign for permission to treat. As I said, that's why schools require parent permission slips for field trips.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Just a day or two ago on another thread I mentioned some serious downside risk, including the possibility of being hounded by local TV news...
> 
> Well, here ya go!
> 
> https://www.live5news.com/2020/01/2...chool-via-lyft-files-nd-lawsuit-against-ccsd/


Dumbass driver



Wonderwall2 said:


> This is why I never got into RS! I've seen people summon a ride and put their grandparents with memory issues in it, some with kids, pets, disabled unaccompanied person etc. Add the driver abuse, PAX behaving badly etc...just not for me.


I never got into antenna fixing on top of skyscrapers. The incredible heights, the wind, the cold etc... just not for me. I wonder if there's a forum for antenna fixers that I can go and post this on.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I would be VERY suprised to learn that driver is not a FORMER driver even if the article omitted that detail.
> 
> Are you as a cab driver subject to a more thorough background check than mail-away Checkr...maybe you had to show up somewhere in person and be finger printed?


And what prevents Cab drivers from letting other people that look "similar" from driving their cab just like how some do with Uber?

Nothing.

Fingerprinting, primarily, is for weeding out idiots that committed crimes they "might" have left prints at and worry their prints will get them caught.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Finger printing needs to be implemented, along with drug testing.


Yeah sure. More useless government involvement. Like that'll help, for some reason.



OldUncleDave said:


> if the CHILD needs medical attention, non-life threatening, they require an adult to sign for permission to treat.


The key part there is "non-life threatening." Kids are away from their parents for many hours every day, when they're at school. Why is this time in a car any different from that?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah sure. More useless government involvement. Like that'll help, for some reason.


Won't be useless, do you know how many drivers would be deactivated? How many people are driving under fraudulent SSN's?

Safety isn't useless.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Won't be useless, do you know how many drivers would be deactivated? How many people are driving under fraudulent SSN's?
> 
> Safety isn't useless.


I don't think that can be shown to improve safety. It would however, stomp out a lot of competition.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Just a day or two ago on another thread I mentioned some serious downside risk, including the possibility of being hounded by local TV news...
> 
> Well, here ya go!
> 
> https://www.live5news.com/2020/01/2...chool-via-lyft-files-nd-lawsuit-against-ccsd/


Only a fool would take an unaccompanied minor. There is just no excuse for opening yourself up to massive liability for a five buck fare.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> Only a fool would take an unaccompanied minor. There is just no excuse for opening yourself up to massive liability for a five buck fare.


Strongly agree. Particularly, when collect the same amount, or more, by NOT driving an inch.

What I do is turn on Lyft immediately. Usually get a ping.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> by NOT driving an inch


I've wondered about your 'brag' on cancel fees. You accept ping, and then you see address, you don't move at all? Really, you assume each time it is a minor wo actually seeing who it is? For balance and contrast you should explain. Aye? Never understood chasing $5 or less. Remember for balance and contrast.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I've wondered about your 'brag' on cancel fees. You accept ping, and then you see address, you don't move at all? Really, you assume each time it is a minor wo actually seeing who it is? For balance and contrast you should explain. Aye? Never understood chasing $5 or less. Remember for balance and contrast.


When I say don't move an inch, I'm talking about after I decline the ride at pickup. For a valid reason. No, I don't play the illegitimate cancel, fraud game.

Quit reading things into what say.



SHalester said:


> I've wondered about your 'brag' on cancel fees. You accept ping, and then you see address, you don't move at all? Really, you assume each time it is a minor wo actually seeing who it is? For balance and contrast you should explain. Aye? Never understood chasing $5 or less. Remember for balance and contrast.


Placing you back on "probation".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Quit reading things into what say.


For balance and contrast and tone: I said 'wondered' and asked for details, which you provided. Never, ever did I read into your......notes.... beyond what was dropped. Clear as mud now? 
vert glad u don't commit fraud w ur cancels after you see pax. Congrats. But I will say in your case maybe a list of school addresses and surrounds n just ignite those pings. Just saying. Make more money with real rides. So glad we had this talk. Good balance. And have a nice day.



MiamiKid said:


> Placing you back on "probation".


Oh, and i **** I was being gentle w u. Is ignore next? Woohoo. Anyway, IMAX time for me. You have a perfect weekend. And no UM for u. I have one today at 1:45p.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBud said:


> We shouldn't have to wait out a timer for these. It's stupid that I'm reporting a pax but if I don't wait 5 mins first it's counted against me.


Even if you wait the 5 minutes the Cancel is counted against you.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> That's why I collect my nice little $5.00 cancel fee. Works so well, soon as I realize they're under 18, or without ID, I refuse the ride. While waiting out the timer, turn on Lyft and usually have another ride immediately.
> 
> On a pro rated basis ($/mile, hr), these cancel fees work great. &#128077;


Someday someone official is going to catch up to all these timer wait-outs when all you are waiting for is your money. Just sayin'.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Even if you wait the 5 minutes the Cancel is counted against you.


Think that may be true; however, I may have stopped caring.



LADryver said:


> Someday someone official is going to catch up to all these timer wait-outs when all you are waiting for is your money. Just sayin'.


Like my previous post states, no longer care.

And do not abuse the cancel thing whatsoever. I normally always give folks the benefit of the doubt.

The strong exceptions are the blatant, and intentional, abuse on the part of customers. 95% of folks know the rules. They may say otherwise; but, they really do know.

Moreover, these are rides which increase the risk for the driver. So, have a "no prisoners" approach.

But, go out of my way to avoid schools. If I accept, and realize it's a school, will call to see who's riding. Under 18, will explain the situation, and ask them to cancel w/o fee.

Bottom line: I avoid schools. Would rather be downtown.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Think that may be true; however, I may have stopped caring.
> 
> 
> Like my previous post states, no longer care.
> ...


Yeah if you meant it, you wouldn't decide on your own what you think they do with those accounts, and collect, instead of giving the kid filter the benefit of the doubt, and don't collect.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LADryver said:


> Yeah if you meant it, you wouldn't decide on your own what you think they do with those accounts, and collect, instead of giving the kid filter the benefit of the doubt, and don't collect.


Don't quite understand what you're trying to say here.

But no, not giving the kids any benefit of the doubt. And think I'm pretty damn sincere about avoiding these situations altogether.

However, unaccompanied minors waste a significant portion of time during busy hours. They're increasing risk, for the drivers, and expecting us to break rules.

So, if I make it to the pickup, going to be very strict and selective.

Finally, thought we were all just trying to brainstorm, and help each other, rather than getting upset with opposing strategies.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> Only a fool would take an unaccompanied minor.


Then call me a fool. It is against TOS but not against the law, in the states I drive.

I have seen so many crazy scenarios that I dont see the risk as being any higher than 99% of all the other insane things that might happen.

If the companies really gave a crap, they would do something about it. They don't care, why should I? I will take Jimmy to and from HS


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Then call me a fool. It is against TOS but not against the law, in the states I drive.
> 
> I have seen so many crazy scenarios that I dont see the risk as being any higher than 99% of all the other insane things that might happen.
> 
> If the companies really gave a crap, they would do something about it. They don't care, why should I? I will take Jimmy to and from HS


That, of course, is your choice.. But if you are involved in a wreck and that kid gets hurt, you'll pay for him for the rest of your life.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> That, of course, is your choice.. But if you are involved in a wreck and that kid gets hurt, you'll pay for him for the rest of your life.


Very well stated.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Just a day or two ago on another thread I mentioned some serious downside risk, including the possibility of being hounded by local TV news...
> 
> Well, here ya go!
> 
> https://www.live5news.com/2020/01/2...chool-via-lyft-files-nd-lawsuit-against-ccsd/


Lyft has been advertising minors using their service for years. It started in the Transformer movie I think. Where a teen took a lyft. Ever since I've seen lyft used in multiple tv shows and movies to transport minors alone. I've never seen Uber in those scenarios.

Latest example.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> It is against TOS but not against the law, in the states I drive


amen, what I've been saying over and over. Not against the law (and if was, no enforcement is possible) only against TOS for certain RS companies. A few, like HopSkipDrive are ONLY minors. If uber wanted to fix the issue the could after the HSD biz model vs silly things like eats, helicopter and SDC. What a waste.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> But if you are involved in a wreck and that kid gets hurt, you'll pay for him for the rest of your life.


And how is that different from any other pax?

If there is a serious accident, pax will go to a lawyer. Lawyer will go for any and all money. Pax will lie and claim that I was distracted, drunk, inappropriate, or whatever. Uber insurance will refuse to pay until I can prove innocent, if it is even possible to prove.

Uber can kiss my ass. They make these rules with no intention of enforcing them on their end, or even trying. It's as ridiculous as Lyft claiming drivers can't have weapons, and only Lyft gets to decide WHAT is a weapon. GMAFB.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't quite understand what you're trying to say here.
> 
> But no, not giving the kids any benefit of the doubt. And think I'm pretty damn sincere about avoiding these situations altogether.
> 
> ...


When communicating that an unaccompanied minor ordered or tried to take a ride you give Uber a cue to handle it. If everyone did this there would be fewer incidents of repeat minors. There are repeat minors because drivers went and took the cancel fee instead.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Won't be useless, do you know how many drivers would be deactivated? How many people are driving under fraudulent SSN's?


Do YOU have any data on that? No, I didn't think so.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah sure. More useless government involvement. Like that'll help, for some reason.
> 
> The key part there is "non-life threatening." Kids are away from their parents for many hours every day, when they're at school. Why is this time in a car any different from that?


You really didn't think that through.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Demon said:


> You really didn't think that through.


I think I've thought it through more effectively than you have.

Perhaps you'd like to say why.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> I think I've thought it through more effectively than you have.
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to say why.


You haven't at all.

1. Teachers are fingerprinted, background checked to the hilt, and drug tested. Not so for TNC drivers. 
2. Teachers can be drug tested at any time. 
3. Teachers lose their job if they do something they are told not to do. 
4. Schools have insurance.
5. Teachers carry their own private insurance.
6. Schools have health professionals on campus. 
7. Teachers have certificates, which can be revoked. 
8. Schools can act in loco parentis.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Demon said:


> You haven't at all.
> 
> 1. Teachers are fingerprinted, background checked to the hilt, and drug tested. Not so for TNC drivers.
> 2. Teachers can be drug tested at any time.
> ...


And do you really think that has made much of a difference?

I've got a real estate sales license. My state required me to be fingerprinted for that. Not likely to have much effect on that business either.



Demon said:


> 1. Teachers are fingerprinted, background checked to the hilt, and drug tested. Not so for TNC drivers.


So let me see if I have this right...

We shouldn't take unaccompanied minors because we can't authorize medical treatment for them.

But those teachers you're referring to can't either.

Your logic is missing something there.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

UberBud said:


> We shouldn't have to wait out a timer for these. It's stupid that I'm reporting a pax but if I don't wait 5 mins first it's counted against me.


The first time I canceled for "unaccompanied minor" I received an in app message from Uber thanking for the report and saying that this reason excludes the cancellation from the rating.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> And do you really think that has made much of a difference?
> 
> I've got a real estate sales license. My state required me to be fingerprinted for that. Not likely to have much effect on that business either.
> 
> ...


You've moved the goalposts from talking about drivers to real estate agents somehow. So as a real estate agent what would happen if you sold a house to a minor?

No, that's not anything close to what I've said. You really haven't thought this through at all.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

A minor can’t enter into a contract. Just saying for tone and balance.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> A minor can't enter into a contract. Just saying for tone and balance.


Yes, that's pretty much the point of the entire thread.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Point also is UM us against TOS. Hard stop. End of thread. But no. Over n over round n around we go.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Demon said:


> You've moved the goalposts from talking about drivers to real estate agents somehow. So as a real estate agent what would happen if you sold a house to a minor?
> 
> No, that's not anything close to what I've said. You really haven't thought this through at all.


I haven't moved any goalposts. A while ago, I heard that we shouldn't drive minors, because if there was an accident, we couldn't authorize medical help for them.

Then I heard that teachers are different because they have background checks. I'm sure that you'd agree that the background checks don't protect the teachers in any way.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> I haven't moved any goalposts. A while ago, I heard that we shouldn't drive minors, because if there was an accident, we couldn't authorize medical help for them.
> 
> Then I heard that teachers are different because they have background checks. I'm sure that you'd agree that the background checks don't protect the teachers in any way.


You did move the goalposts.

The background check don't protect teachers they protect the kids and the school board that hires the teachers.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Just a day or two ago on another thread I mentioned some serious downside risk, including the possibility of being hounded by local TV news...
> 
> Well, here ya go!
> 
> https://www.live5news.com/2020/01/2...chool-via-lyft-files-nd-lawsuit-against-ccsd/


"Marlesha Heyward is suing the Charleston County School District and Lyft for negligence seeking actual and punitive damages."
I would have cancelled had I seen the name "Marlesha".


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> That's why I collect my nice little $5.00 cancel fee. Works so well, soon as I realize they're under 18, or without ID, I refuse the ride. While waiting out the timer, turn on Lyft and usually have another ride immediately.
> 
> On a pro rated basis ($/mile, hr), these cancel fees work great. &#128077;


That's like the casinos letting under-21 folks gamble away, but when someone hits the jackpot, they ask for ID and don't pay up if the customer is too young.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Even if you wait the 5 minutes the Cancel is counted against you.


Which I'm okay with.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Demon said:


> You did move the goalposts.
> 
> The background check don't protect teachers they protect the kids and the school board that hires the teachers.


Okay, so background checks protect the kids and the school board. That's certainly plausible.

As a driver, why should I want one?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, so background checks protect the kids and the school board. That's certainly plausible.
> 
> As a driver, why should I want one?


To protect the pax & the company that you're working with.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Demon said:


> To protect the pax & the company that you're working with.


Neither of which is a compelling reason for ME personally.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Neither of which is a compelling reason for ME personally.


The TNC background check isn't thorough but without it you don't get access to the platform, so yes, there is a reason for you.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Then call me a fool. It is against TOS but not against the law, in the states I drive.
> 
> I have seen so many crazy scenarios that I dont see the risk as being any higher than 99% of all the other insane things that might happen.
> 
> If the companies really gave a crap, they would do something about it. They don't care, why should I? I will take Jimmy to and from HS









LADryver said:


> When communicating that an unaccompanied minor ordered or tried to take a ride you give Uber a cue to handle it. If everyone did this there would be fewer incidents of repeat minors. There are repeat minors because drivers went and took the cancel fee instead.


Not only does Uber not care, they want to _turn the blind eye_ to minor riders. They need them over the long haul for revenue...

*Think McDonalds with their _Playgrounds_ (hooking kids early) or even the Tobacco Industry. Uber isn't going to alienate future users, simply because of some silly _age restriction/law. _



Mista T said:


> And how is that different from any other pax?
> 
> If there is a serious accident, pax will go to a lawyer. Lawyer will go for any and all money. Pax will lie and claim that I was distracted, drunk, inappropriate, or whatever. Uber insurance will refuse to pay until I can prove innocent, if it is even possible to prove.
> 
> Uber can kiss my ass. They make these rules with no intention of enforcing them on their end, or even trying. It's as ridiculous as Lyft claiming drivers can't have weapons, and only Lyft gets to decide WHAT is a weapon. GMAFB.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I suppose it's time to reveal my true self. I dont really look like Mr T. I'm actually bald.










Dont tell Uber tho, they might use facial recognition to figure out my real name.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I suppose it's time to reveal my true self. I dont really look like Mr T. I'm actually bald.
> 
> View attachment 410629
> 
> ...


Looks like you could pickup a _HALF DOZEN unacommpanied minors!_


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Monetizing a doubting position. You want this truth to feel justified. But you take all responsibility away from Uber, so its the same result. You certainly are not giving them the chance to be blamed. Yeah they could put an age question in. But their strength is in the bot mails and deactivations. They arent communicators.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Do YOU have any data on that? No, I didn't think so.


Yes, there is data on that. Thousands of people use fraudulent SSN's to be Uber drivers. Don't stick your head in the sand. Drug testing and finger prints would mitigate the liability when one of these shitheads does something wrong. Not to mention it would thin out the herd and make rideshare safer.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Yes, there is data on that. Thousands of people use fraudulent SSN's to be Uber drivers.


And would you tell me where that data can be found?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> And would you tell me where that data can be found?


www.google.com


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> www.google.com


If you want me to take you seriously, you're going to have to be a LOT more specific than that.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> If you want me to take you seriously, you're going to have to be a LOT more specific than that.


So you took the hint? Please do not take me seriously, just look the other way because that's what we do now.


----------

